

Examples of Extreme Minimalism in Web Design - webmasterish
http://singlefunction.com/30-examples-of-extreme-minimalism-in-web-design/

======
mrlebowski
I found most of these sites to be pretty low on content...

~~~
richcollins
Yes, they are confusing the two. We have a minimal shopping site
(<http://stylous.com/>) that is not minimal on content.

My co-founder, Steve Dekorte, is the primary designer. His blog uses a minimal
design without being minimal on content (<http://dekorte.com/blog/blog.cgi>)
as does his programming language (<http://www.iolanguage.com/>).

~~~
Keyframe
Really nice. I've sent a link to my girlfriend to see what she thinks as a
"user" :) Comment was that she can't send a link to a ring (gasp) to me, until
I've explained she can when she clicks on the product and that font is a bit
on the ugly/unreadable side (firefox). thought you might wan't a feedback.
Keep up the good work.

~~~
richcollins
Thanks for the feedback! The dilemma with links to individual pages is that we
allow arbitrary scrolling, and we don't want to create a history entry for
each item as you scroll (would break back button). A possible solution would
be to have scrolling snap to pages.

Re: Font, What version of Firefox is she using?

~~~
Keyframe
ok - she got used to linking stuff once she figured out she can link to a
product and it will scroll to it (probably because it looks different than
regular web stuff), since I got spammed with "look at this! look at this too!
this is so nice, look at it..." :) firefox is 3.5. One major hurdle though,
which you should definitely work on is to point out who are you buying from
and where do they ship to - we live in europe for example, so we couldn't
figure out how to buy stuff, which is - according to her - fabulous and cheap!

~~~
richcollins
We only aggregate US retailers at the moment :-(

------
michaelfairley
(Not mentioned) My personal favorite:
[http://www.hasthelargehadroncolliderdestroyedtheworldyet.com...](http://www.hasthelargehadroncolliderdestroyedtheworldyet.com/)

~~~
domodomo
Thoughtful comment in source:

<!-- if the lhc actually destroys the earth & this page isn't yet updated
please email mike@frantic.org to receive a full refund -->

------
anigbrowl
30 examples is a bit high; many of these are just clones of each other or
similarly unremarkable. Alittle selectivity wouldn't hurt... Still, it's
better than their list of 105(!) twitter webapps.

------
lennysan
Nice, they mentioned my site (simplecountrycodes.com)! I got some awesome
feedback from HN on the design of that, so thanks everyone :)

------
seldo
I love d-e-f-i-n-i-t-e-l-y.com the best. I should register a site that
explains the difference between principle and principal.

~~~
dkokelley
There are quite a few basic grammar sites that could (and probably should) be
developed.

    
    
      Their, There, They're.
      We're, were.
      i before e...
      The correct spelling of many common words.

~~~
tapostrophemo
My personal pet peeve:

    
    
        s/independant/independent/g

~~~
smokinn
You're and your

I especially love when someone says something along the lines of: Your so
stupid.

~~~
ddemchuk
it's a bad habit of mine to prematurely judge people's intellect solely on
their ability to differentiate between the two

------
pbhjpbhj
All of the pages (that I checked) look pretty minimal for me - I'm using
links2 to browse at the moment. At least one, #12 IIRC (no tabs!), is using
/#pagename for page links; presumably for SEO but giving nothing for non-
javascript users.

I guess if you're after an accessible site then you're not going to go with
them.

------
Oompa
I love Konami Code Sites. <http://konamicodesites.com/>

~~~
zouhair
Using vimperator it's impossible for me to execute the Konami Code.

~~~
Davertron
Doesn't "shift+i" do the trick?

------
epi0Bauqu
<http://watrcoolr.us/> <http://hacker.watrcoolr.us/>

Sites I made for myself to deliver the most interesting news to me.

------
LeChuck
I love <http://isitgoingtoraintoday.com/>. All the weather info I need.

------
ecolonsmak
<http://whattimeisit.com/> \- very useful!

------
psadauskas
It's not loading for me. Firefox's "Connection timed out" page is pretty
minimal, though.

~~~
mdg
im getting a blank page white page, hilarious right?

------
thomasfl
More focus on typography and less focus on graphics continues to be the trend.

------
finebanana
this is dumb <http://istwitterdown.com/> but this is dumber
<http://isistwitterdown.com/>

~~~
wglb
Link should be <http://www.isistwitterdowndown.com/>

Reminds me of the old trick of typing (including quotes) 'bash: command:
command not found' into bash.

